# Land unter im Berner Oberland



## harley (23. August 2005)

hallo zusammen

hier die letzten fotos vom garten und dem erdgeschoss des ferienhauses. diese wurde gestern abend aufgenommen. letzte meldung von heute morgen: pegel über dem gartenzaun ..... leider kann ich nicht hinfahren, alles gesperrt, kein telefon mehr, kein strom mehr, trinkwasserprobleme. habe eben versucht die polizei zu erreichen, die haben mir mitgeteilt, die lage sei tragisch  #q  #q 

ich sitze nun hier und warte bis die strassensperrungen aufgehoben sind!! und dann ist aufräumen angesagt ....

hoffentlich ist der schaden nicht all zu gross

grüsse harley


----------



## sammycr65 (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Ach du schöne SchXXXe!

Drück die Daumen dass es bald aufhört und Du wieder
zu Deinem Haus kannst!

Aus dem zur Zeit trockenen NRW grüßt 

der Sammy


----------



## Supporter (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Das nennt sich dann Sommer 2005.Traurig,Schade......Danke für die Bilder


----------



## posengucker (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Hi harley,

hoffentlich konntest Du die heiklen Sachen noch in Sicherheit bringen.

Ein traumhaftes Grundstück hast Du da  :l , jedoch mit allen Gefahren, die ein Wohnen an Gewässern mit sich bringt.

Alles Gute und möge sich der Schaden in Grenzen halten.

lg
Pogu


----------



## harley (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

@posengucker: die fotos hat mein schwager in spe gestern noch gemacht, ich wohne 2 autostunden von dort wech ..... ich hoffe er hat alles wichtige gefunden und hochgetragen in den ersten stock


hab eben gehört, dass es nun bereits möglich ist, mit dem boot über den zaun zu fahren .....  mein brenn holz ist nun beim nachbarn in den unterstand gespült worden. gefahr besteht nun wegen den heizöltanks, wenns noch mehr steigt, reisst es unseren aus der verankerung und das öl ist im see ... da wird wohl auch unsere umwelt noch geschädigt.

grüsse harley :c


----------



## Lachsy (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

ach du ScheiXXe. hoffe das es bei euch mit dem hochwasser schnell zurückgeht.

und der schaden am haus nicht so hoch ist

mfg Lachsy


----------



## HD4ever (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

z.Z. hört man nix gutes aus dem Süden ... #d
drücke die Daumen das sich die Lage bald wieder bessert, die persönlichen Schäden und die Umweltprobleme sich in Grenzen halten !!!


----------



## rob (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

he harley!
ich wünsch euch an dieser stelle alles gute und hoff das das wasser bald wieder zurück geht.
bei uns sieht es in teilen österreichs ähnlich aus.
das 3 hochwasser heuer:c
lg rob


----------



## Fischdödl (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Ich habe gerade Nachrichten gesehen.Das ist echt nicht mehr normal was da abgeht.Da werden ganze Häuser einfach weggespült#d#d#dUnfassbar.Ich drücke allen die von dieser Katastrophe betroffen sind die Daumen das es nicht ganz so schlimm wird.


----------



## hauki (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Hallo Harley,

bitter das tut mir leid für Dich und alle anderen Betroffenen. Hier in München steigt die Isar auch schon unaufhörlich. Die Lage hier ist aber noch normal. Anbei Handyfotos von heute vormittag.

Grüsse & alles Gute von
/hauki


----------



## norge_klaus (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Hi Harley ! Kopf hoch. Wohne selbst direkt an der Elbe und habe beim Jahrhunderthochwasser  zusammen mit meiner Frau und allen Dorfbewohnern tagelang Sandsäcke geschleppt. Wir hatten Glück und der Damm hat gehalten.

Hoffe der Schaden bei Dir hält sich halbwegs in Grenzen.

gruß norge-klaus


----------



## Regentaucher (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

harley: drück dir die Daumen das der Schaden sich in grenzen hält. Hoffe du bist gut versichert. Scheint ja ein schönes plätzchen da zu sein  


Komme gerade aus dem Tölzer Land. Mein Auto wurde als Amphibien-Auto umfunktioniert, da viele Strassen überflutet sind. Nur gut das die Karre ziemlich hoch ist. Zudem wird auch noch der Sylvensteinspeicher geöffnet und die Isar wird wohl noch mehr ansteigen und reissender werden. Das sind die Fotos vom Hauki noch harmlos dagegen....


Ich hasse diesen Sommer :c  :v


----------



## Kurzer (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Hey Harley,

kann mich den anderen nur anschließen und Dir das Beste wünschen. Beim letztem Elbehochwasser war ich knapp 4 Monate im Einsatz (THW). Ein dickes "Danke Schön" an meinen Chef der das so mitgemacht hat und zu dem uns auch noch unterstützt hat!

Gruß

Daniel


----------



## wodibo (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Ach Du Kagge, das sieht gar nicht gut aus!!!
Ich wohn zwar fast um die Ecke, kann Dir aber nichtmal helfen kommen. Mist!


----------



## hauki (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*



			
				Regentaucher schrieb:
			
		

> ... Zudem wird auch noch der Sylvensteinspeicher geöffnet und die Isar wird wohl noch mehr ansteigen und reissender werden. Das sind die Fotos vom Hauki noch harmlos dagegen....



Da hast Du Recht. Der Pegel ist gegenüber den Fotos (ca. 10h) in den letzten 6 Stunden nochmal einen guten Meter gestiegen. Und es kommt noch mehr...  |uhoh:


----------



## harley (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

hallo

ich danke euch schon mal für die aufmunterung. ich werde mich wohl morgen früh mal auf den weg machen. bis interlaken soll man jetzt schon kommen, nur die lütschine kann nicht über- resp unterquert werden.

ich werde dann wieder berichten

grüsse harley


----------



## Anni (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

hoffe doch nicht dass noch mehr kommt wollten mit unseren waukis zum training wird warscheinlich doch nix#q sonst versauf ich noch bin ja nur 1,53 groß:c 
wünsche allen die zu schaden durch das sch... wetter gekommen sind dass es endlich besser wird und endlich ruhe einkehrt #c 
gruß anni#h


----------



## basswalt (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

einige gebiete in der schweiz sind betroffen bezw. versoffen...einfach unvorstellbar die naturkräfte. es sind sogar 5 tote zu beklagen .sie sprechen schon von einem jahrhundert hochwasser.


----------



## Profi (23. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Bin erst vor einer Woche vom Bregenzer Wald zurück. Unglaublich, die Bilder zu sehn !


----------



## harley (25. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

guten morgen

bin gestern abend nun hier angekommen ..... und seht selbst. nun komm das beste: irgenwo ist letzte nacht heizöl ausgetrent (nicht bei mir) nun wird gesucht und die oelwehr ist aufgeboten ... im garten schwimmt ein oelteppich und es riecht ziemlich übel  :v 

grüsse harley


----------



## posengucker (25. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Hi harley,

das schaut aber schlimm aus. Hoffentlich bekommst alles wieder halbwegs hin.

Ein Wahnsinn, was sich da die letzten Tage abgespielt hat.

lg
Pogu.


----------



## Thomas9904 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

War auch gerade in der Schweiz, Bekannte besuchen, ca. 20 km vor Zürich.
War wohl nicht ganz schlimm wie im Berner Oberland, aber trotzdem schon ganz schön heavy.
Was direkt an den Flüssen lag (Limmat, Aare) wird wohl teilweise nix mehr zu retten sein bzw. sehr viel Aufräumarbeit anfallen.
Selbst auf den Bergen beim Spaziergang waren die ganzen Wiesen richtig durchnässt, obwohl es während der drei Tage wo wir dort waren gar nicht bzw. nur ein wenig geregnet hat.
Ich wünsch allen Betroffenen dass sie alles wieder hinkriegen!


----------



## sammycr65 (25. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Moin, harley!

Das sieht ja echt bescheiden aus!!!

Hoffendlich bist Du gut versichert und hast die Power für die 
Aufräumarbeiten!

Apropos: dreh mal vorher die Sicherungen raus! Auf Deinen 
Leitungen ist noch Strom (sieh Bilders) ... oder macht das nix??? #c 

Alles Gute vom 

Sammy


----------



## holk (25. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

Hi Harley,

da hat es dich ja ganz böse erwischt ..... ist schon ein Unterschied ob man "nur" Bilder von den Verwüstungen sieht oder ob man den Betroffenen kennt ......da kann ich dir nur wünschen das die Fluthilfe in der Schweiz genauso großzügig greift wie bei unserer Jahrhundertflut.



Gruß Holger


----------



## Anni (25. August 2005)

*AW: Land unter im Berner Oberland*

hallo harley
jetz hat das hochwasser aber ordentlich zugeschlagen auch in regionen von oberbayern und österreich :c 

hoffe dass allen geholfen wird |kopfkrat 

wünsch dir und deiner frau ganz viel kraft für die schwere zeit die jetz auf euch zukommt #6 

gruß anni !!


----------

